# needs gas.



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Guy had the hose propped open with gas cap. The result


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

How did he by pass the safety shut off? They've banned the handle catch here in Ontario for self serve that used to keep the handle pouring while you washed your windows.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The pump must have malfunctioned then. Every pump I have used that the gas backed up in, would shut off and leave the handle loose. Whether or not you had a gas cap, or your hand holding the handle.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Like he said, propped it open with the gas cap, I used to do it all the time on the fillers that didn't have the hold open latch.

There supposed to kick off when liquid goes in the vapor recovery hose.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is why NJ will not allow the customer to pump their own gas. I think Oregon has the same rule.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

No vapor recovery hose in Mississippi. Guy came out of the store and was like "no it didnt". I refrained from calling him stupid.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

nolabama said:


> No vapor recovery hose in Mississippi. Guy came out of the store and was like "no it didnt". I refrained from calling him stupid.


Then you got a pic of him and used it for your avatar? Cool.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's technically a hazmat response, where he _could _be held responsible for the cleanup

~CS~


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> It's technically a hazmat response, where he could be held responsible for the cleanup
> 
> ~CS~


Shop clerk rolled a shopping cart with kittie litter, cleanup on pump four. Its Mississippi, not a lot of concern, laws, or knowledge base. They were a little pissed.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know what kind of pumps you guys have down there but up here that would be a malfunctioning one. Ours click off when full even when you have your hand holding the trigger.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Same here- pump shuts off when full. We have the handle locks on most pumps. The ones that don't I use the gas cap .
Who wants to stand there and hold the nozzle while you pump between 25 & 30 gallons of fuel ?


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is why NJ will not allow the customer to pump their own gas. I think Oregon has the same rule.


They passed that law in Oregon to save jobs...don't let the safety mavens fool you into thinking otherwise.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

It still needs to click off automatically...if not it is malfunctioning. I usually use my pocket knife...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is why NJ will not allow the customer to pump their own gas. I think Oregon has the same rule.





cuba_pete said:


> They passed that law in Oregon to save jobs...don't let the safety mavens fool you into thinking otherwise.


Yup we have pump monkeys here.

I'm fine with it. I don't have to get out of my car to fill up.

Anyway, the commercial-only gas station is self serve, that's where my shop's fleet account is so that's where I usually fill up.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Wait.......people pump their own gas?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Wait.......people pump their own gas?


Wire their own houses too!


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

The_Modifier said:


> How did he by pass the safety shut off? They've banned the handle catch here in Ontario for self serve that used to keep the handle pouring while you washed your windows.


I've seen several Superstore/Loblaw's gas bars that still have them on their pumps. No idea how they missed that one. 

Shhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

So what's more dangerous wiring your own house or pumping your own gas.

At least with wiring your own house you don't risk doing what this guy did and putting many others at risk. -whistles-


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Wait.......people pump their own gas?


 apparently its all the rage....


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Most every gas pump in the nation has a vapor recovery system. These systems are built into the fill hoses to pull the vapor out of the auto gas tank and recycle it into the underground tanks.





 

http://www.goodyearep.com/ProductsDetail.aspx?id=2736










In the nozzle assembly, there is a mechanical feature that will deactivate the fill if the vapor recovery senses liquid fuel in contact with the nozzle tip. Near the tip of the nozzle is a small hole, and a small pipe leads back from the hole into the handle. Suction is applied to this pipe using a venturi. When the tank is not full, air is being drawn through the hole by the vacuum (created by the flowing gasoline), and the air flows easily. When the gasoline in the tank rises high enough to block the hole, a mechanical linkage in the handle senses the change in suction and flips the nozzle off.

In this case, the nozzle was malfunctioning and should be replaced ASAP.


----------

